# New member



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Just wanting to say hi as a new member.

i have my gaggia classic in place and am on the lookout for a grinder.

looking forward to spending time on the forum

thanks.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Right off the bat a quick question; my classic's steam wand drips ever so slowly when the machine is on. Is that normal? I dont want to iver tighten the knob thinking i will break it.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Welcome Khashy,

Sure one of the hundreds of Classic owners will have the answer. How much do you have to spend on a grinder?

Within reason, the more the better. Do consider a used commercial one if you have the space.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Khashy said:


> Right off the bat a quick question; my classic's steam wand drips ever so slowly when the machine is on. Is that normal? I dont want to iver tighten the knob thinking i will break it.


It shouldn't, the valve might need replaced which is around £30 but another member took their valve apart and cleaned it which solved the problem i think


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mine does the same, think it may just need a clean as it's stopped now (hasn't been used in ages as it used to be in a holiday home, then I bought it of fleabay).


----------



## Phillikescoffee (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi I'm also new and looking for a Gaggia classic too. Yay!


----------

